# Therapy Reptiles!



## Nero Egernia (Apr 9, 2016)

I thought this was worth sharing. There has always been therapy dogs, therapy horses, and now, there appears to be lizards! 

Link to article:
http://jezebel.com/5768965/should-the-law-recognize-therapeutic-iguanas

Link to video: 
http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052748703652104576122461180284204


----------



## Smittiferous (Apr 10, 2016)

I can sort of relate, my various animals have certainly been very therapeutic and helpful for me while going through a separation last year... And now my after work unwinding routine usually involves a cup of coffee while doing the rounds saying hi to them all for a good hour. Watching them or interacting with them helps me leave work at work, and forget stress. 

But I can see how easily that system could have been taken advantage of.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 11, 2016)

It is nice to see how reptiles can make people happy. 

They certainly perk up my day. I just love getting up in the morning and turning on their lights so I can watch them carry on with their business. None of them aren't too keen on handling, however. I do hold the geckos every now and then for about five minutes though, they like to press their bodies on my hand for warmth.

In my opinion there's nothing better in the world then seeing a happy, thriving reptile. It's very stressful when they're not thriving and that's certainly not therapeutic.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 11, 2016)

I must admit, the article was not at all what I was expecting!! And it's sad that in almost every facet of life, someone uses it to only their advantage, risking ruining the benefits for those with legitimate reasons. 

But in saying that, I believe keeping any animal is therapeutic, reptiles included. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

